# Drilling asbestos siding (hanging shutters)



## MichaelDutch (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to hang shutters by my windows,to dress the house up for curb appeal,to help better a sale on my home.
The house is a cape cod,built in 1950 and has wonderful asbestos siding on it,which I recently had painted. This siding is in 100%,perfect condition the entire way around the house.
I've searched this DIY forum for some tips on drilling asbestos siding,but the closest I found was folks discussing cutting holes in asbestos siding. Never really mentioning any drilling techniques.
I am hell bent on hanging these shutters cause myself and my real estate agent think they would look great and help the sale.
My questions(s): What is the best technique for drilling asbestos,shingle siding,without cracking or breaking the siding itself?
What type of bit would I use?
What type of anchoring would I use to secure lightweight,plastic (wood simulated) shutters?
Yes...I am well aware of the hazards of working with airborne asbestos dust. I have done extensive research and I got all the necc. safety gear to work with it. Gloves,safety glasses and safety sheild and a charcoal canister dust mask.
Keep in mind,I am not removing,repairing or replacing the asbestos siding...just looking to drill some holes without cracking or breaking what is already in place.
thank you all in advance for any tips you might have.
I'll log back in tomorrow morning when I get off work :thumbsup:
Michael


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

1/4''carbide masonry bits usually work the best for me,maybe mist the area as your drilling to control the dust,use the fasteners that come with your shutters,either will be color matched screws or plastic plugs

if using the screws just drill thru the siding with the 1/4'' bit then switch to the appropriate size drill bit and drill a pilot hole for the screw thru the sheathing

for the plugs drill the 1/4'' bit thru the siding and sheathing then just push in the plugs until they are seated to the face of the shutter,don't hang them too tight or you will distort them

and don't drill to deep,there are wires and pipes in walls sometimes


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jun 11, 2010)

If you have one available to you, a corded drill trumps cordless in this instance. The true asbestos shingles are easier to get through than the replacement cement shingles, but it is still a bear of a job if you're using an underpowered drill.


----------



## MichaelDutch (Jun 14, 2010)

tomstruble...unfortunatly. The shutters I purchased are used. I found them at a habitat "ReStore" for a great price. Thank you for your tips. I'll be sure to go with 1/4 inch carbide masonary bit. I'll grab several at the hardware store,as I have 12 shutters to hang and I'd hate to be into the project and the bit burn up. yes...already planned on misting to control dust.

cool breeze...luckily for me,I recently purchased a really nice,variable speed corded drill :thumbup:


----------

